# Small USB flash key that mounts as CD-ROM drive.



## Fleck (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey guys, I have one of those complementary USB flash drives that mounts as a CD-ROM.  In both Windows and Linux I can't get to the core USB data to remove the fact that it is seen as a CD-ROM.  I tried everything I could in Linux and the USB drive is always seen as a Read-Only block device and as a CD-ROM.  I am wondering if anyone knows of something that can go to such a low level in the hardware that I can nuke all the hidden data on the drive that brings it up as a CD-ROM.  I've tried all these utils I find but nothing works because it's not a U3 drive or anything else conventional.  I'm really hoping that it isn't completely locked.  Hope someone knows something!


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 10, 2009)

Fleck said:


> Hey guys, I have one of those complementary USB flash drives that mounts as a CD-ROM.  In both Windows and Linux I can't get to the core USB data to remove the fact that it is seen as a CD-ROM.  I tried everything I could in Linux and the USB drive is always seen as a Read-Only block device and as a CD-ROM.  I am wondering if anyone knows of something that can go to such a low level in the hardware that I can nuke all the data on the drive.  I've tried all these utils I find but nothing works because it's not a U3 drive or anything else conventional.  I'm really hoping that it isn't completely locked.  Hope someone knows something!



hmm . . . have you tried using windows the windows disk management utility? maybe gparted can sort it?

Theres also a HP usb utility that can format flash drives to fat32 and the likes - try googling that.


----------



## crtecha (Mar 10, 2009)

+1 on the HP software I've used it to recover flash drives and memory cards.


----------



## Fleck (Mar 10, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> hmm . . . have you tried using windows the windows disk management utility? maybe gparted can sort it?
> 
> Theres also a HP usb utility that can format flash drives to fat32 and the likes - try googling that.



Tried it all, the HP util won't detect it, the drive is always seen as a read-only CD-ROM drive, so there is no writing allowed ever from anywhere.  It's like it's in the flash drive's actual firmware or something.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 10, 2009)

Fleck said:


> Tried it all, the HP util won't detect it, the drive is always seen as a read-only CD-ROM drive, so there is no writing allowed ever from anywhere.  It's like it's in the flash drive's actual firmware or something.



im not sure then. Have you tried googling the issue?


----------



## Fleck (Mar 10, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> im not sure then. Have you tried googling the issue?



Yeah, no one has posted a solution


----------



## crtecha (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.911cd.net/forums//index.php?showtopic=14564

and this one may help.  Im at work soo i mearly skimmed through it.

http://www.911cd.net/forums//index.php?showtopic=14292&st=20


----------



## Fr0zT (Mar 27, 2009)

You sure it's not U3?


----------

